# Solved: Microsoft Zune not working



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

I have a 2nd generation 8GB Zune that i was planning on selling at a garage sale over the weekend but i can't get it to turn on so i connected it to a USB Wall Charger that i use with other devices all the time & it wouldn't recharge or turn on. I haven't used it in a couple of years so the battery is dead & i would like to get it working again if that's even possible. I fear the battery may not work anymore since it's been dead for about 2 years. Any help you can provide would be appreciated.


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

I did a google search & found a support article from microsoft that helped me get my zune working. It told me in Solution # 2 to let it recharge for at least 30 minutes before trying to turn it on so i plugged my zune back in & waited 30 minutes. To my surprise it automatically turned on exactly 30 minutes later so i guess i got a little impatient the first time i plugged it in. Here's a link to the support article for anybody who needs it because there's more solutions there that i didn't need to try. http://support.xbox.com/en-US/xbox-on-other-devices/windows-phone-7/zune-does-not-respond


----------

